# Guys help please. Lost INFP 4w3



## KevinHeaven (Apr 6, 2015)

So I started reading about the MBTI I found it really interesting. I took the test many times most of the times I got INFP 2 times I got INFJ and one time I got INTP. To be honest I am super confused. I relate a lot to INFP and ISFP (Never got one on my test though). I love art and music a lot. Like I am a painting, songwriting, and creative writing. I am really good at math and science and those things but its not my biggest passion. I love nature and animals. I am so kind (so kind that it feels kind of fake). I am not in any way traditional.
4: 11.3
6: 11
3: 10.7
2: 10.3
1: 8.7
5: 8
----
4w3: 16.7
3w4: 16.4
3w2: 15.9
2w3: 15.7

there is my ennegram. I can relate 100% to it. It just the MBTI function thing thats confusing me. I would love if anyone could help me.  oh and yeah I am an introvert (duh). But its also confusing its like I want to stay in the spotlight but i am shy and find it odd. Its like I want attention but when I get it I shy away.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

Loving nature and animals can be an INFP/ISFP thing. It's generally not associated with INFJ's. INFJ's can enjoy those things, but generally, if we do, it's not a big deal to us. It is not something we would bother to mention in a thread like this.


----------



## KevinHeaven (Apr 6, 2015)

Razare said:


> Loving nature and animals can be an INFP/ISFP thing. It's generally not associated with INFJ's. INFJ's can enjoy those things, but generally, if we do, it's not a big deal to us. It is not something we would bother to mention in a thread like this.


Yeah! Also INFJ are Fe not Fi, and I really feel I am an Fi. Some people make Fi seem selfish. I am so kind but I don't know is it empathy or sympathy. I feel sad if I saw someone crying because I imagine what it would be like to be in their shoes if that makes sense. Not because that's how I suppose to feel (it's not like society told me to feel that way)


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

Just a tip in figuring out your type. Stick to what you know you have, like your statement that you have Fi.

Don't let someone convince you now that you have Fe or something. Then if you're not sure, just stick with you're not sure. It makes figuring out a type easier. Like since you have Fi, you can eliminate all 8 types that don't have it. Along with introversion, you are limited to: INFP, ISFP, INTJ, ISTJ. I think we can throw out INTJ pretty easily. ISTJ is slim chances, but in the spectrum of humanity, there is probably a female ISTJ who could have posted like you have. So while it is possible, the chances are slim.

I would focus on the INFP / ISFP distinctions.

It's tough because you're going to have to figure out the differences between Ni, Ne, Si, and Se, none of which are your most dominant nor your weakest.


----------



## KevinHeaven (Apr 6, 2015)

Razare said:


> Just a tip in figuring out your type. Stick to what you know you have, like your statement that you have Fi.
> 
> Don't let someone convince you now that you have Fe or something. Then if you're not sure, just stick with you're not sure. It makes figuring out a type easier. Like since you have Fi, you can eliminate all 8 types that don't have it. Along with introversion, you are limited to: INFP, ISFP, INTJ, ISTJ. I think we can throw out INTJ pretty easily. ISTJ is slim chances, but in the spectrum of humanity, there is probably a female ISTJ who could have posted like you have. So while it is possible, the chances are slim.
> 
> ...


Yes I guess it's either ISFP or INFP. To me I really love beauty and pleasures. I mean I clean my room not because I want it organized, I clean it because I want it to look nice because it affects my mood. Also I really focus on details. On the other hand I daydream a lot (my INFP side) but it doesn't fully disconnect me, like I have a fast reaction to the external world. I love to think about the future a lot too. I feel like I am a mix of both Ne and Se. I care about materialistic stuff (Se). I hate sports (I don't know is it an INFP thing) . Also I think about the meaning of life constantly and have like these deep thoughts. I feel like I put a mask for different people. At home I am kind of cold and I don't smile a lot, outside I have this sweet tone, big smile, gentle actions. Is being cold and reserved an Fi thing? Also I think INFP are great but I don't want to be one. Like I feel I want to be the "artist" type  even though there's talented artists from all types. I feel like my INFP side is deep and meaningful but it is kinda boring for art. Just a quick thought I am an 4w3 which from what I know is a common wing for INFPs. Thank you for taking the time by the way !


----------

